

NYT: The Future of Same Day Delivery Is Alcohol - tgodard
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/19/business/smallbusiness/same-day-delivery-resurges-adding-alcohol.html

======
tgodard
Really compelling space loaded with interesting players and growing
valuations. Article mentions Amazon, Thirstie, Ultra, Drizly and Klink as
companies to watch, but not sure Amazon is cool enough to compete, or if it's
a great fit marketing wise- could easily end up being another Kindle Fire for
them.

Either way there's a great battle shaping up as on demand alcohol delivery
matures.

